# 26" single tube Mead Ranger



## rustyjones (Dec 10, 2021)

Does anyone have a cataloge showing this model? Looks like a juvenile Ranger with 26"x1 1/2" single tube tires. Also trying to figure out who may have manufactured the frame. I believe It's from the 20's - early 30's due to the model C hub. Rims are metal clad wood. I picked this up from a fellow caber a couple years ago but it was missing the bars, stem, and pedals. I put what you see on it but would like to get it as correct as possible. Pedals came off of a 20's ladies columbia. Also, there is a water transfer decal on the seat mast and one on the rear fender. Maybe someone will recognize it?  Any other juvenile Mead Rangers out there?


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Dec 10, 2021)

Frame  details look like this other one, (although the Royal is 28” double bar). https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/l...ge-local-pick-up-only-any-guestion-pm.183995/
Decals might read *North* *Shore* (Chicago) *Bicycle* *Store*?

Mead may have been a jobber assembling parts from various manufacturers.
The truss fork looks like a Westfield, as does the Ladies Elgin-like 22-tooth chain ring sprocket.
The chain tensioners look like the early 1920’s Mead patent.
The bridges show a lot of trumpet material (like Excelsior?).
What does the *serial* *number* look like; is it six digits?


----------



## rustyjones (Dec 11, 2021)

Yes, six digits...


----------



## josehuerta (Dec 11, 2021)

1927 Mead catalog


----------



## rustyjones (Dec 11, 2021)

Hmm... looks like the sprocket and wheels may have been swapped out on mine from the 1/2" pitch to the 1". Did all rangers have 1/2" pitch?


----------



## rustyjones (Dec 11, 2021)

Thank you Archie Sturmer and Josehuerta for your imputs. Archie, I believe you are right about the water slide decal. Deffinatley looks like North shore bicycle store. With the 6 digit serial, are you still thinking Excelsior? Josehuerta, the bike in the catalog is probably what mine started it's life looking like. Sadly I'm missing the painted wheels and strangely my bike is solid brown, not the brown with white head/darts like in the catalog...


----------



## josehuerta (Dec 11, 2021)

There could be a number of reasons for the different paint scheme (available, but not shown in catalogs; an exclusive color for one of the larger retailers, etc.). Several of the catalog pics mention 5



1/2" cranks, might be a "tell" if yours are adult size (61/2 - 7). And all pics that I have of Rangers from about 1915 on have 1/2" pitch


----------



## rustyjones (Dec 12, 2021)

Cranks do measure 5 1/2"...


----------



## josehuerta (Dec 12, 2021)

Paint scheme looks much like yours, but badged differently. Mead was enterprising, mixed and matched parts. My guess is that your bike is much the way it left the factory.


----------



## szathmarig (Dec 14, 2021)

That's a Miami made Mead for sure. Around 1918.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Dec 14, 2021)

Was thinking that the *cranks *could be original and might be dated?

[Earlier, I was referring to patent 1,435,611].


----------

